# looking for volunteer opportunities



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the dart frog hobby so my credentials are limited but im looking to do some field voulenteer work. I'm taking the summer and fall off, and want nothing more then to go someplace new and help out in conservation. I realy, realy want to go to south america and maybe survey darts or glass frogs, or help battle chytrid. 
if anyone has a spot for me let me know, or if you could hook me up with the right person.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

May want to look into http://www.treewalkers.org/ for local volunteer work.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You might also try registering with Ecolog, a listserv where many scientists post jobs, volunteer opportunities, conferences, etc...

You also may consider http://www.reptileresearch.org. I participated on it a year ago, and had a blast. Although we didn't work specifically with any particular species, we did see dart frogs (and I'm told there are glass frogs in the areas we research, although I didn't see them on that trip).


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks guys im going to look into those right now.


----------

